# Help! My Kindle Fire won't turn on



## BessiePat (Dec 10, 2011)

My kindle Fire won't turn on. It is charged . I don't know what is wrong . I had turned it off as usual. I have not dropped it or had any water touch it. Any ideas? Thanks so much


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you tried doing a hard reset?

To perform a hard reset on your Kindle Fire, press and hold the power button for 20 seconds and then release.


----------



## BessiePat (Dec 10, 2011)

I tried the reset and at first nothing happened. Then i left it alone for several hours (I was at work) and when i got home i plugged it in to charge and then it came on as normal. Weird.  And it did need a charge then.  So i guess it just doesn't work right away but takes awhile.  
Anyway, i am relieved it seems ok now.  Is there any warranty on the Kindle Fire?  I can't remember.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

1 year limited warranty and service.


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

BessiePat said:


> My kindle Fire won't turn on. It is charged . I don't know what is wrong . I had turned it off as usual. I have not dropped it or had any water touch it. Any ideas? Thanks so much


Mine just did something very similar...see my thread "oh,no my Fire is sick." I ended up doing the 20 second hard re-set several times (not in a row) and it finally came back to life.

So it sounds like there might be something weird going on. Mine is turned off and charging right now but later I will check and see if there was a software update that might have caused a problem when it got pushed to the devices?


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

I too had the same thing happen.  A long reset got it started again.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

